# Buzzaround to a DizzyTone



## K Pedals (Oct 11, 2019)

I haven’t tried this yet but looking at both layouts I think this is how you convert the Buzzaround board to a DizzyTone

R2 150k
R3 680k
R8 15k
R9 18k
C2 25u
C3 25u
C101 25u
Sustain C250k
Balance B5k
Attack A1m


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

thewintersoldier said:


> Curious if anyone can verify this because I would love to build it


I’ve been meaning to verify this...
I got the board, I just gotta get some transistors for it...


----------



## Mir9 (Oct 22, 2019)

Are any  of you doing any mods to the volume section?  The "volume" on these is a bias control that DOES affect level, but changes the distortion character along with it.   I've made both of these stock and figure I'll just add a simple boost stage with volume control at the end.  I say that because I like the lower bias positions and will need a volume boost.  A passive cut won't help me.

I've also seen the "attack" tone control be  either C1Mor B100K.  I had better luck with the 100k. I think I tried A1M too.  There's volume loss at brighter positions so you will want to experiment.

Transistor choice should be easier for these as many things will work.  Low gain for the first  two positions - you can even try silicon.


----------

